# Apache2 und Ruby on Rails



## mbecker (18. März 2006)

Hey,

nachdem ich der Anleitung (http://wiki.rubyonrails.com/rails/pages/GettingStartedWithRails) gefolgt bin, komme ich nun zu einem Punkt, an dem ich nun nicht weiterkomme.

Alle Ornder/Dateien wurden wie in der Anleitung übernommen.

Um es Vorweg zu nehmen Ruby on Rails läuft bei mir perfekt, das Problem ist aber, dass es unter DirectoryRoot läuft. Ich dies aber nicht möchte.

Ich habe für die Konfiguration des Apache2-Servers folgende Einstellung aus der Anleitung übernommen:


```
<VirtualHost *:80>
   SetEnv RAILS_ENV development
   ServerName rails
   DocumentRoot /path/application/public/
   ErrorLog /path/application/log/apache.log

   <Directory /path/application/public/>
      Options ExecCGI FollowSymLinks
      AddHandler cgi-script .cgi
      AllowOverride all
      Order allow,deny
      Allow from all
   </Directory>
</VirtualHost>
```

Nach dieser Einstellung ist DirectoryRoot auf "/path/application/public/" festgelegt worden.

Ich möchte aber, dass man erst unter "http://localhost/rubyonrails/" darau zurückgreift.

Weiß hier jmd. Rat ? Wäre echt nett 

Schon mal vielen Dank im Voraus für die Postings


----------



## alois (2. Mai 2006)

Dann setzt du 


```
<VirtualHost *:80>
   SetEnv RAILS_ENV development
   ServerName rails
   DocumentRoot /var/www
   ErrorLog /var/log/apache.log

   <Directory /var/www/rubyonrails>
      Options ExecCGI FollowSymLinks
      AddHandler cgi-script .cgi
      AllowOverride all
      Order allow,deny
      Allow from all
   </Directory>
</VirtualHost>
```

je nachdem, in welchem Ordner du das liegen haben möchtest... Jetzt ist dein Webserver-Verzeichnis /var/www (unterscheidet sich aber in den Distributionen) und rubyonrails liegt in dem sogenannten Verzeichnis. Versuch es mal!


----------

